# Questions about FID Card



## Kyle E (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi.. I have some questions to ask before I go and apply for my FID card when I turn 18.

I know that the state law limits low-capacity rifles... and pump shotguns.. But that's not very helpful when there's no list of rifles/shotguns that _are _compliant. I don't want to look at the list of ones that _aren't _compliant, because if I go and purchase a rifle/shotgun that _isn't _on there, but it isn't compliant, I could get in serious trouble.. Understand?

Basically, when I turn 18 and acquire my FID card, I want to know which rifles/shotguns people already have that ARE Massachusetts compliant under the requirements of the FID.

Why do I want an FID card? I've always had an interest in firearms, I enjoy recreational shooting, and I plan on entering the armed forces after my college career. After that, I plan on pursuing a career of law enforcement. So why shouldn't I "get ahead of the game" and start shooting a little early? 

I might lose the link to this site, so if any police officers or law enforcement officials see this thread, please do me a huge favor and "shoot" me a message at "[email protected]". I would greatly appreciate it, because in the long run it could save me from getting in some serious trouble. I'm a law abiding citizen with no criminal record and I just want to have some fun... legally. 

Thanks!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You're afraid you might lose the link to this site (which you could bookmark by the way), but you want to be trusted with firearms? Seems to me if you can't keep track of a web page; then, you're not someone that should be running around with a gun.

Oh and what is this supposed to mean? Despite your butchery of the English language, I'm sure the fine folks on here understand your point without you asking if they understand.



> I don't want to look at the list of ones that _aren't _compliant, because if I go and purchase a rifle/shotgun that_isn't _on there, but it isn't compliant, I could get in serious trouble.. Understand?


----------



## Kyle E (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sorry.. having a busy schedule doesn't allow me to lurk on a forum or to go out of my way to search for threads JUST to troll on. So what if I forget to copy a link? Is the world going to end because of it?

Also, I apologize for butchering ONE sentence. I was merely rushing to attend a Grammar-Nazi convention. 


On a serious note- Thank you USMCMP5811 for the link. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

WHy are you waiting until you are 18 you can get one at 15, with parent permission of course, unless they don't think you are responsible enough to handle a gun.


----------



## Kyle E (Jan 11, 2012)

My parents don't particularly like the thought of me having guns.. but they said if I buy a safe and keep them in there, then I can have some. But only once I'm 18.

Their logic doesn't make a whole lot of sense sometimes.. Oh well.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kyle E said:


> Their logic doesn't make a whole lot of sense sometimes.. Oh well.


Maybe it makes perfect sense.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another smart mouth NOOB.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Another smart mouth NOOB.


I don't know. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I don't think the kid was meaning to be a dick.

With that said, Kyle, once you have your FID, go browsing and you'll find plenty of compliant guns on the racks of your local gun shop.


----------

